# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Cảnh đẹp mùa xuân Sapa

## yeuhanoi

Nằm ở phía tây bắc của Tổ quốc, Sapa là một huyện vùng cao của tỉnh Lào Cai, một vùng đất khiêm nhường, lặng lẽ nhưng ẩn chứa bao điều kỳ diệu của cảnh sắc thiên nhiên. Phong cảnh thiên nhiên của Sa Pa được kết hợp với sức sáng tạo của con người cùng với địa hình của núi đồi, màu xanh của rừng, như bức tranh có sự sắp xếp theo một bố cục hài hoà tạo nên một vùng có nhiều cảnh sắc thơ mộng hấp dẫn.


_Hoa đào sapa_


Chìm trong làn mây bồng bềnh thị trấn Sa Pa như một thành phố trong sương huyền ảo, vẽ lên một bức tranh sơn thủy hữu tình. Nơi đây, có thứ tài nguyên vô giá đó là khí hậu trong lành mát mẻ, mang nhiều sắc thái đa dạng. Nằm ở độ cao trung bình 1500m – 1800m, nên khí hậu Sa Pa  ít nhiều lại mang sắc thái của xứ ôn đới, với nhiệt độ trung bình 15-18°C. Từ tháng 5 đến tháng 8 có mưa nhiều. 

Sapa  được ví như cô gái đẹp trong buổi sớm mai đất trời còn ngái ngủ, với hàm mi rợp mát trên cặp mắt mơ màng của nàng thiếu nữ đang tuổi xuân thì. Nằm ở độ cao gần 2000m, cách trung tâm chừng 10 phút tản bộ, vị trí lý tưởng này giúp bạn có thể thả sức quan sát tứ phía, cảm nhận được thế núi hùng vĩ của thị trấn tận cùng phương Bắc: Kia thị trấn bốn mùa xuân mây phủ, nguyên mẫu của nhiều bức tranh từng đoạt giải thưởng quốc tế. Xa hơn những thửa ruộng bậc thang đang mùa thu hoạch vàng óng một màu, xoáy những vòng tròn bất tận. Phía bên trái, bản Hồ như một chiếc gương soi của mặt trời, sậm đỏ ráng chiều.
Đến với Sa Pa bạn như quên đi mọi cảm giác ưu phiền, những lo toan bộn bề, những bụi bặm phố phường... chỉ còn mây, trời, cảnh sắc lãng mạn, hùng vĩ của nơi "nóc nhà Đông Dương"... Con người ở đây sống với mây, hoà trong mây, lãng đãng thả hồn mình lúc bí ẩn, nhạt nhòa, lúc quang tỏa, quyện quấn cùng mây. Chẳng thế mà, Sapa còn được gọi là thị trấn trong mây hay thị trấn trong sương.



_Sapa trong sương
_

Du lịch SaPa  còn có nhà thờ cổ ở ngay thị trấn và từ thị trấn đi ngược về hướng đông bắc trên đường đi tới động Tả Phìn có một tu viện được xây gần toàn như bằng đá tại một sườn đồi quang đãng, thoáng mát. Qua tu viện đi bộ ba cây số theo hướng bắc ta đến hang động Tả Phìn với độ rộng có thể đủ chứa một số lượng người cỡ trung đoàn của quân đội. Trong hang nhiều nhũ đá tạo nên những hình thù kỳ thú như hình tiên múa, đoàn tiên ngồi, cánh đồng xa, rừng cây lấp lánh. 



_Bình minh trên đỉnh fansipan hùng vĩ
_

Đặc biệt tại thung lũng Mường Hoa có 196 hòn chạm khắc nhiều hình kỳ lạ của những cư dân cổ xưa cách đây hàng ngàn vạn năm mà nhiều nhà khảo cổ học vẫn chưa giải mã được. Khu chạm khắc cổ đã được xếp hạng di tích quốc gia.

 
_Thị trấn trong mây_


Từ thị trấn Sa Pa, đi về phía tây khoảng 12km trên đường đi Lai Châu, ta sẽ gặp Thác Bạc với những dòng nước đổ ào ào từ độ cao trên 200m tạo thành âm thanh núi rừng đầy ấn tượng. Bên cạnh đó còn có thác tình yêu tuyệt đẹp



_Ngôi nhà trong sương
_

Sa Pa  là “vương quốc” của hoa trái, như đào hoa, đào vàng to, đào vàng nhỏ, mận hậu, mận tím, mận tam hoa, hoa lay dơn, hoa mận, hoa lê, hoa đào, hoa cúc, hoa hồng…đặc biệt là hoa bất tử sống mãi với thời gian.



_Thác Bạc Sapa
_





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## heocoi

Cảnh mùa xuân ở Sapa đẹp quá. Bao giờ mùa xuân mà có dịp lên đó ngắm hoa đào nhỉ?

----------


## lehniemtin

Cảnh mùa xuân ở Sapa đẹp quá. Cảnh sương sớm Sapa nữa chứ, sao mà Việt Nam mình lại có nhiều cảnh đẹp thế không biết. Em yêu Việt Nam.

----------


## danghung

Minh chưa đi Thác Bạc Sapa, đợt này lên đó phải đi mới được. Cảnh Sapa mùa xuân đẹp quá. Sapa mùa nào mình cũng thấy đẹp  :love struck:

----------


## lehniemtin

Đợt này lên Sapa không bít cảnh có đẹp không nữa  :Smile:

----------


## haolt.niemtinvn.com

Mùa này thác Bạc không có nước mấy nên chắc không đẹp được như mùa xuân đâu bạn ah.

----------


## showluo

Mùa xuân lên SP là nhất rồi  :Smile: 
Đẹp 1 sớm tinh mơ

----------


## lehniemtin

Mình mới đi Sapa về. Mùa hè trên Sapa cảnh không đẹp được như mùa xuân, nhưng bù lại trên đó mùa này có rất nhiều loại hoa quả để thưởng thức. Hiii

----------


## yeuhanoi

Em cũng mới lên Sapa thế mà không gặp bác, phí quá. Ở Sapa mùa này có món mận ngon lắm bác ah. Đúng là cảnh không đẹp như mùa xuân, lên Hàm Rồng chẳng có hoa mấy gì cả.

----------


## heocoi

thế Thác Bạc mùa này có đẹp như mùa xuân không bác? Em lên Sapa mà chưa đi Thác Bạc lần nào cả.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Thác bạc ở SP đúng là nổi tiếng ^^
Đến AP ai cũng nhắc đến thác bạc
Nước chảy nhìn mềm mại như dải lụa vậy

----------


## canon

Thác bạc lúc nào cũng có nước chảy mà

----------


## Mituot

Mùa xuân lên SP là chuẩn đó ^^
Vừa ngăm hoa đào , vườn hoa lại còn được xem tuyết đá nữa chứ

----------

